# Long wait times calling WorldMark Vacation Planning Enter



## overthehill (Jun 27, 2017)

This morning I called the Vacation Planning Center at WorldMark and waited 34 minutes, 14 seconds before someone answered my call. Last week I was lucky and only had to wait about 12 minutes. Are other TUG WorldMark members just as disgusted with the poor response times at the Vacation Planning Center?

I sent the Board of Directors a message about this problem requesting they take action and direct management to upgrade the phone system such that the person calling could be told how many people are ahead of them in the queue. At least if the member is told where they are in the queue, the member can decide is they want to spend their valuable time sitting on hold.

I also called the Corporate office to register my complaint and was told by the person answering the phone that the suggestion to have a message advising callers where they are in the queue has been made made times. Apparently, no one is listening (or cares).

If WorldMark didn't have a captive audience and had to compete in the real world, they would lose business because most people wouldn't put up with such poor response times. Unfortunately, we WorldMark owners have no choice. Do you think they need to staff accordingly? What a novel idea.....


----------



## rhonda (Jun 27, 2017)

My recent hold times have been closer to ~5 minutes.


----------



## sue1947 (Jun 27, 2017)

My phone wait times have been long enough to run out the batteries on two handsets.  With all the problems with the website (frozen accounts, accounts that can't process credit cards, and that annoying captcha thing) there are a lot more people calling in than normal.   I think a lot of resources have been moved over to handle the mess at Wyndham and WM is getting the left overs.  Also, not staffing up when the website has issues is a long standing Wyndham practice.  

Sue


----------



## Icc5 (Jun 28, 2017)

Yes, they have had problems recently.  My wife was on the phone almost an hour about two months ago.  They told her it was one of the busiest days ever and were training people as she spoke and another class was scheduled for training the following week.  In the past we've always been happy with the Worldmark phone reps and the insights they offer.  We are looking at this as a blip and trusting that this improves.  One problem I keep reading about is more people having problems with the online booking because of the new catcha screen which then means even more phone calls.  Hopefully they get the online fixed to ease the phone burden.
Bart


----------



## PearlCity (Jul 1, 2017)

The phone has been awful lately...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 77JC (Jul 1, 2017)

FWIW, I called mid-afternoon on Wednesday (~3pm Pacific time).  Did not wait on hold at all.  Maybe that is the time to call in!


----------



## K2Quick (Jul 6, 2017)

I called twice in May.  Looking at my call history, the call on 5/15 (10:58 a.m. PDT) to book a one-night waitlist request took 15 minutes; the call on 5/18 (8:32 a.m. PDT) to book a grouped reservation took 36 minutes.  The waitlist transaction itself took about one minute talking to a rep.  The grouped reservation took about two minutes talking to a rep.  The rest of the time I was on hold - I don't think either of the hold wait times were acceptable - especially not the one where I was on hold for over a half an hour.

I especially don't like the canned message that plays over and over about booking online when the only time I ever call in is to book something I can't do myself online.  If they'd build the functionality to book waitlist requests and grouped reservations online, I'd be all over that.


----------



## geist1223 (Jul 9, 2017)

I called the VPC this afternoon and it went right through. I don't think it even got a full ring before it was answered.


----------



## Arumakan (Feb 18, 2022)

I


overthehill said:


> This morning I called the Vacation Planning Center at WorldMark and waited 34 minutes, 14 seconds before someone answered my call. Last week I was lucky and only had to wait about 12 minutes. Are other TUG WorldMark members just as disgusted with the poor response times at the Vacation Planning Center?
> 
> I sent the Board of Directors a message about this problem requesting they take action and direct management to upgrade the phone system such that the person calling could be told how many people are ahead of them in the queue. At least if the member is told where they are in the queue, the member can decide is they want to spend their valuable time sitting on hold.
> 
> ...



Im still trying but no luck. I have not been able to get through the calls. Vacations were never so stressful.
When is the best time to call ?


----------



## Arumakan (Feb 18, 2022)

geist1223 said:


> I called the VPC this afternoon and it went right through. I don't think it even got a full ring before it was answered.


Can you please share the phone number ?


----------



## geist1223 (Feb 18, 2022)

Arumakan said:


> Can you please share the phone number ?



You do realize my Post was over 4.5 years ago.


----------



## Arumakan (Feb 18, 2022)

geist1223 said:


> You do realize my Post was over 4.5 years ago.




oh my GOD!!!! I'm so sorry


----------



## TomCO (Feb 18, 2022)

Hello, This may be an old post, but still quite relevant in my experience. I have had multiple one hour+ calls over the past several weeks. Also, I posted in January on wmowners.com about a call to VPC that dropped after more than three hours on hold.

Please take the opportunity to make your opinion heard if you are not content with the manner in which we as "owners" are being treated. 

There truly can be power in numbers. 

I implore as many of us as possible to state any, and all, concerns to the WM Board of Directors through the Contact US form located on the original WM site. 

Personally, I continue to send messages about the lack of one-night booking and loss of other functionality. 

https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/owners/contact/contact-board.shtml
This page is yours to add whatever you feel is needed.

Thank you for taking the time to express your concerns.

Safe travels, 
Tom

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arumakan (Feb 19, 2022)

TomCO said:


> Hello, This may be an old post, but still quite relevant in my experience. I have had multiple one hour+ calls over the past several weeks. Also, I posted in January on wmowners.com about a call to VPC that dropped after more than three hours on hold.
> 
> Please take the opportunity to make your opinion heard if you are not content with the manner in which we as "owners" are being treated.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much Tom. That was really helpful.


----------



## Petey452 (Apr 6, 2022)

Today I spent over 45 minutes on hold listening to that awful noise (music) for an issue that could/should have been handled online but thanks to the new online 'Marketing' site, owners requirements were passed by.  It's getting worse, not better and the new website sucks!


----------



## baz48 (Apr 25, 2022)

Waiting 45 minutes is bad.  I've been on hold for over 90 minutes before and right now I'm just over 60 minutes on hold.  All I want to do is reactivate my lapsed RCI account and it still hasn't been done after 3 calls to WM and 3 calls to RCI.   This shouldn't be so hard!!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 25, 2022)

I gave up at the 1 hour mark.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Apr 25, 2022)

baz48 said:


> Waiting 45 minutes is bad.  I've been on hold for over 90 minutes before and right now I'm just over 60 minutes on hold.
> 
> All I want to do is reactivate my lapsed RCI account and it still hasn't been done after 3 calls to WM and 3 calls to RCI.   This shouldn't be so hard!!



The problem is that WM & RCI are owned by the same company .
LOL

*********
I have a car with a good bluetooth.
I call at the end of the driveway outbound ;when I know I am going to have a long call centre wait.


----------



## clifffaith (Apr 25, 2022)

About ten days ago I held for 2hr 17 min. Had to leave for a dinner reservation so was about to hang up but did one more thing as I started to tidy up my desk. Phone was answered at 2hr 18min.


----------



## Tacoma (Apr 26, 2022)

I waited about an hour today. I had a waitlist that matched but I needed to only take one of the days so I had to call. RIdiculous!


----------



## JohnPaul (May 8, 2022)

I had zero wait time yesterday, Saturday May 7 at 3:08 pm PDT.


----------



## Plachaby (May 9, 2022)

Ah, the good old days, when a thirty minute hold was a long time. I spent over three hours on hold today, only for the call to be dropped. To add salt to the wound, I am calling about something that is their error that they told me was resolved last week when I spent an hour and a half on hold to talk to them. Will WM ever return to what it was, or is this the new normal? So disappointing.


----------

